# Ovulation after failed IVF



## ivfbabyx2 (Sep 8, 2011)

Hello all 

i am a new member here  

I recently failed my first IVF in july   I am currently on Cd40 and have no idea when i ovulated, So im using my longest cycle which is 46 days to calculate ovulation and my next period.

Has anyone here ovulated or had any problems the cycle of your failed ICSI.

My nurse requested for me to go on these tablets to bring on my period, but im too scared to take them because we have tried this month, Even though my tests are coming back negative. I would much rather wait until after cd46.


----------



## dips (Jul 19, 2011)

hi ivfbabyx2,

Sorry about ur failed cycle   ....I am not sure about ovulation but normally u would get ur period within 3-4 weeks of ur test date....if you are trying and are keen to pinpoint ovulation I would suggest using Ovulation predictor kits as they are pretty accurate...moreover since u just finished an ivf cycle ur ovulation may be slightly off course so it would be best to use the kits rather than guessing on ur own....that way u can be sure u timed it well 

Hope this was helpful and good luck with the trying  xx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*ivfbabyx2* Hi, I posted a similar question. I had a BFN in august and I only ovulated on CD 30  so my cycle will be 45 days long. I normally have 30-35 day cycles. ICSI has screwed my cycle up, which I guess is to be expected with all the drugs and fiddling about down there


----------

